

How does alert() impact browser event loop? - dustingetz
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/6269008/js-understanding-how-alert-impacts-browser-event-loop

======
ryanpetrich
window.alert is a poorly designed API. User interface code should not block
the event loop. If this is an issue, simply avoid window.alert (and other
functions in the family)

